# Little Kings Buckeroo Ivory



## WhiteTailsMinis (Jan 22, 2010)

When we announced our 2nd Buckeroo daughter from the fabulous "Lets Make a Deal" LKF sale - I didn't have all the pictures to post - actually I don't think I posted even one picture - figuring folks would see her on the LKF sale page.

Since I posted pics of Ebony already - I wanted to add some of Ivory since Robin was kind enough to send me some.

Here is our 2nd Buckeroo daughter:

*[SIZE=12pt]Little Kings Buckeroo Ivory[/SIZE]*

2006 Cremello Mare 32.5"

[SIZE=12pt]*Sire: Boones Little Buckeroo*[/SIZE]

*
**Dam: Little Kings Bonita Buckeroo *

* *

*
**Ivory is a double bred Buckeroo daughter. Her dam is a sister to several top horses in the industry including- LK Buckeroo Zodiac, Casper Buck, Crystal Buckeroo, Major Bucks, Top Bucks, Vanessa and Starlight Supreme! Ivory has the genetics and breeding potential to be added to this list! She is in foal to World Champion Stallion- Little Kings Bay Ablaze. *





















Ivory is remaining at LKF along side Ebony for the foal out program and will be rebred before we pick her up.


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy (Jan 22, 2010)

WOW!!! Lucky you! I am happy for you!

Robin


----------



## GOTTACK (Jan 23, 2010)

And yet another beauty.... congratulations





Lisa


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jan 23, 2010)

I love her she was my first pick

but alas my budget is low right now

Congrats


----------



## Willow Tree Miniatures (Jan 24, 2010)

Lovely mare... she was my pick (provided I could have had a pick). Congratulations ladies.


----------



## topnotchminis (Jan 24, 2010)

She is so pretty!!


----------



## Jill (Jan 25, 2010)

Congratulations!!! I just love those pinkies


----------

